# McIntosh MC440M - Current Value?



## funkur (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey Folks-

I've decided to move abroad and will be selling off all my car gear this fall. A lot will likely end up on here and is easy to reference the current value of (SI BM subs, Alpine PXA, etc), but I'm kind of in the dark about my MC440M. 

This is an older pic from when I acquired it in 2015 before installing it, but it's in the same condition. Perfect glass and minimal marks on the endcaps/chassis, though I do not have the original box. It was serviced and recapped about 20 months ago.

Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

nice amp, $750-$1k


----------



## carlthess40 (Aug 21, 2018)

I’ve seen them from 450 ( bad glass) up to 1k in the box. 
Great amps. I passed one up that I could have only paid 375. Wife stop that one , lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

If you have the box I would price it at 1000usd. 
McIntosh used to sell boxes. Probably don't anymore but worth a try.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

So I am curious why is a cardboard box worth $350? For this amp…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chargedtaco (Feb 27, 2008)

I’ll take it at $1000.😃


----------



## Old'sCool (May 16, 2021)

Slap it on eBhay with no reserve, and a 499 start. Watch the piranha attack. I bet it ends at 900++


----------



## funkur (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone, this is really helpful info!


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

Elektra said:


> So I am curious why is a cardboard box worth $350? For this amp…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because it almost doubles the value of the amp. 
And its not..."just a box" it the safest way to ship the amps. 
They are collector's pieces at this point time.


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

Very nice!! I also have a MC440 but i lost 1 of the end caps. 🤦‍♂️

Yours is in beautiful shape and who doesn’t love those meters! GLWS


----------



## funkur (Oct 1, 2009)

chargedtaco said:


> I’ll take it at $1000.😃


Maybe you’ll get a PM from me next month😉

I see in your sig that you have a DRZ… hands down, one of my favorite toys ever…12v/Head-Fi/or HiFi. I was lucky enough to grab one when I worked for Tweeter. Unfortunately the story below happened after I left the biz. 

That car was stolen at gunpoint in DC near 9:30 Club around 2005 and burnt to the ground with it still inside (along with Audison/JL amps, the Focal K2 3ways and a 12W7)!!!!

They had no clue what was installed when they jacked me. Couple of kids popped out of the bushes, put a gun in my face, and drove off. They used my car to jack others all night and in the morning, they tried to jack an off-duty cop. He ended up shooting one in the ass (literally) when they tried to book it out of there. The other 2 kids ended up torching all the cars to destroy the evidence. I got a call the next day to claim the car… I’ll never forget the sight/smell of that melted system and Audi A3.

I’m glad those units are still out there kicking and likely sounding amazing!


----------



## chargedtaco (Feb 27, 2008)

funkur said:


> Maybe you’ll get a PM from me next month😉
> 
> I see in your sig that you have a DRZ… hands down, one of my favorite toys ever…12v/Head-Fi/or HiFi. I was lucky enough to grab one when I worked for Tweeter. Unfortunately the story below happened after I left the biz.
> 
> ...


What a story! I have 2 new DRZs in the closet should my vehicle ever get carjacked!😂


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

Thomasluke7899 said:


> Because it almost doubles the value of the amp.
> And its not..."just a box" it the safest way to ship the amps.
> They are collector's pieces at this point time.


That’s fine I’ll pay 50% less and you can keep the box…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

